# A Forum Strictly for Pigeon Racing



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Quite honestly I have been waiting for someone to start a forum like this for a long time, I have seen many world-wide forums, and European forums. It is about time that America got one too!

I am not sure if the creator of that site is okay with it, but I think this might be a good way to share it!!!

http://www.pigeonracingforum.com/


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm already on it! Good idea to share it here. I always check both forums.


----------



## meldrew (Jun 10, 2009)

looks good, thanks for sharing


----------



## sunshineracinglofts (Sep 1, 2011)

yep im there, good stuff already


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Thanks for sharing went over there and started an account.


----------



## Granny Smith (Jul 16, 2011)

I have registered also.


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

First To Hatch said:


> Quite honestly I have been waiting for someone to start a forum like this for a long time, I have seen many world-wide forums, and European forums. It is about time that America got one too!
> 
> I am not sure if the creator of that site is okay with it, but I think this might be a good way to share it!!!
> 
> http://www.pigeonracingforum.com/


Excellant website for those of us who like to race our birds and don't want to take a bunch of crap for it. It's not as indepth as this one but give it time and it will be.

Lawman


----------



## Paragon Loft (Jun 27, 2009)

yes i likeit too.now im going back and foward between both sites.lets make it better and bigger,good luck.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Nice, I also registered!!


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

Reminder...... we could use some help with the activity on the pigeon racing forum.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

This needs to be bumped up!


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

I use it...


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Been on there since it started but things have been quiet and it's a little harder to follow your threads, but still good. 

You still need to be cautious with some of the people . I got a pair of birds from a guy and because I didn't buy the second pair he had, he got mad and never sent the pedigree or any information he promised. In fact I never heard from him again after I got the first pair so I wonder if I got what I paid for in the first place.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

There are two things that have helped me stay a little more active on that forum and to organize it better:

1) In you settings, you can arrange to have an email sent to you whenever a post you are participating in gets updated with a new post. That helps me remember to go read that post and maybe make a reply.

2) After you log in, you will find a link near the top for "View New Posts". I use that page as my bookmark. That way, I don't have to click through every section to see what's new.


----------



## grunt45 (Jan 24, 2012)

Kastle Loft said:


> There are two things that have helped me stay a little more active on that forum and to organize it better:
> 
> 1) In you settings, you can arrange to have an email sent to you whenever a post you are participating in gets updated with a new post. That helps me remember to go read that post and maybe make a reply.
> 
> 2) After you log in, you will find a link near the top for "View New Posts". I use that page as my bookmark. That way, I don't have to click through every section to see what's new.




That's a big help!!


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

I always click on unread posts, and lately have been checking it more often than before when months would go on without checking it. I really like the layout better there and enjoy it more personally, we just need more members but there is already a lot of interesting and lively discussions.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

It took a number of years for this section here the racing section To build up. You will find many people who race just do not look for or join forums. Just as the show section. It has never really took of it has hit and miss posted and threads. The new forum several have spoke of I visit And read the different threads. Have not joined. So give it time It is growing. and several members here have joined it. . Would be good to keep both alive.


----------



## Formidable1 (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice, but it would be nice if the admin there activate your account.


----------



## markp1969 (Nov 23, 2010)

Formidable1 said:


> Nice, but it would be nice if the admin there activate your account.


I've been waiting for over 3 weeks for my account to be activated and sent an email to the admin with no response.


----------



## heeler (Nov 19, 2013)

after reading the last post I went back and checked to see if I had been activated, hmmmm 3 weeks for me too...WTH. I guess since I'm not a seasoned racer they dont really want me. Oh well I can still learn lots from the threads, kinda rude tho to just ignor folks.


----------



## ozarkbill (Aug 17, 2008)

*Didn't register me*

I'm having the same luck, won't register me. Numerous emails with no response.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Have you checked your Email. I had NO problem get registered. And it only took a short time to be activated. I did that today.. Go there to the forum. click to register. read and click to accept there rules. Put your user name in the required space And a pass word then repeat password. submit. And wait for an email that it was sent through then another where it is actived.


----------



## jwbriggs (Jul 30, 2009)

May want to check and see if activation email went to spam folder. I had that happen wiyj a password reset.


----------



## The_Rookie (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm still waiting too.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Be patient guys, I've talked to the forum owner and he's been approving people. He's on vacation right now so he's likely not giving it much priority. So yes, check your spam folder. He mentioned that he gets a TON of spammers so it's possible that he may have mistaken you for a spammer. If you haven't been approved in a day or two, feel free to contact me and I'll try to help. Unfortunately, I don't have the administrative privileges to approve people.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Kastle Loft said:


> Be patient guys, I've talked to the forum owner and he's been approving people. He's on vacation right now so he's likely not giving it much priority. So yes, check your spam folder. He mentioned that he gets a TON of spammers so it's possible that he may have mistaken you for a spammer. If you haven't been approved in a day or two, feel free to contact me and I'll try to help. Unfortunately, I don't have the administrative privileges to approve people.


Yep, be patient guys. The owner is a great guy and he'll get you approved.


----------

